# new here



## maisiesmumx (Oct 13, 2007)

Hello everyone furst of all do i have dp i feel like i am not real or that i am someone else i feel like i am in a dream constantly waiting to wake up, i feel that iam going to die at every minute of the day.. i feel that i am watching thw world through a camera and i feel that i can see perfectly but i can;t and also i ahte how i feel so much i want to die any advice love faith xx


----------



## Luka (Aug 30, 2005)

Not much more advise than:

1. Try to find distraction and don't try to think about how alienated you feel.
2. Try to rationalize your feelings, thoughts and fears. It's not real, it's only in your head etc.


----------

